# Tattoos? Anybody?



## BunMommaD (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm going to get my 6th in 2weeks... My 1st on my foot and I'm nervous as I've heard the feet are the worst for pain... I have my one ankle done and actually fell asleep during it... Didn't hurt at all! I also have my wrists done and the middle of my back... By far the back was the worst...

Those who do have tats, what do you have and where? Are you gonna get more? 

:dude:


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't have any right now, but I think I'm definitely going to get one eventually. I kind of only want to get one that means something to me though.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 11, 2012)

irishbunny wrote:


> I don't have any right now, but I think I'm definitely going to get one eventually. I kind of only want to get one that means something to me though.



Yes! I completely agree! I was 27 before I got my first one, I'm 28 now... And it was because I wanted to make sure it was something I would never regret! 
I have a simple pair of wings with the letters 143 on my left wrist (143stands for I love you) I got this just after my mom passed suddenly last July, I have a smal dove holding a dandelion and the bible verse Jerimiah 29:11 in my moms handwriting on my right wrist, a cross on my back and a closed lotus with a lady bug on it on my left ankle....

I'm getting the word love on my right foot in a few weeks and in may I'm getti g a portrait done of my mom on the back of my right shoulder.

I love them all! I can't imagine not having them  good luck with deciding, just make sure you absolutely LOVE whatever you get...

They are kinda permanent


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 12, 2012)

Let's see, I have a huge portrait of Charlie Chaplin on my left upper arm (covers my whole front arm, its beautiful!) I have my husbands name banded around my calf in six inch letters with Alice in wonderland images tied into the lettering. I have the white rabbit done in a very gothic style covering my other calf and I have the word "Gothik" on the back of my neck. I have no clue what I want next. My husband has the Jabborwocky going down his right upper arm with Alice climbing the tail on his forearm. He has Alice falling down the rabbit hole with playing cards around her going down his entire left arm. Card guards on his stomach. The entire mad tea party covering his back with my name written in the clouds by the smoking catapiller. He has clockwork gears going down his left shin. Tweedle dee on his left calf and Tweedle dum on his right. Oh and our pet Octopus is named "Tattoo". I think that covers it.


----------



## Samara (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a tree frog on my back right shoulder blade and a black canine paw print on each inner wrist.  anic:


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 12, 2012)

I have 2
A dragon on my shoulder, just a storybook looking one. I've been in love with dragons ever since I was little. 

And a second, I think the photo will explain it well enough. Got it.... 3 or 4 years ago... the colour is a bit faded now.






No more for now, I'm far to broke for any more tattoos, nevermind large ones like my last LOL. Dont think I'm brave enough for the foot however :S


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 12, 2012)

A word of advice. About 72 hours before getting the foot tattoo start taking some aspirin if you can. One in the morning and one at night. It will help with the swelling as the foot tends to swell as its being worked on. Also you should divide up a foot tattoo into small sessions no matter the size of the tattoo. Don't let the artist work on it for more then an hour at a time or it won't heal as nice. My husband is an artist and I asked him for you.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 12, 2012)

That's a beautiful piece! Is it black light reactive? I forgot Jason has clockwork orange eyelashes in blacklight ink.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 12, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> A word of advice. About 72 hours before getting the foot tattoo start taking some aspirin if you can. One in the morning and one at night. It will help with the swelling as the foot tends to swell as its being worked on. Also you should divide up a foot tattoo into small sessions no matter the size of the tattoo. Don't let the artist work on it for more then an hour at a time or it won't heal as nice. My husband is an artist and I asked him for you.



Thanks for the advice! However my artist said the piece on my foot shouldn't take more than 40 minutes or so of actually tat time... So I should be good 

Watermelons - that is gorgeous!

And Katie -love that you and your husband both share a theme with your tats  I love Alice and wonderland!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 12, 2012)

For thoes who do tattoos of specific people/animals, how do you make sure it is going to look good? I would love to get a tattoo of my cat that passed but I'm so afraid it won't look like him even if I give them a picture. 

Katie, I don't suppose you wanna come visit the buns and Jason could do it?


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a butterfly on my lower back with some tribal...and a flower and tribal on my ankle...i love them both. i would love to get my daughters name on my somehwere. Just havent figured out what or where yet


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 12, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> For thoes who do tattoos of specific people/animals, how do you make sure it is going to look good? I would love to get a tattoo of my cat that passed but I'm so afraid it won't look like him even if I give them a picture.
> 
> Katie, I don't suppose you wanna come visit the buns and Jason could do it?



I was worried about the same thing! I have wanted my mom for a while now... But was worried it wouldn't look like her... But I found an artist that specializes in portraits (which your cat would be considered also) and he is very very good at what he does! He has people come from all over the country and even a few from overseas to get portraits from him! And he books his appointments out months in advance! So I'm willing to pay more for an awesome tat of my mom... Just do your research, there are alot of really great artists out there who can really knock out an awesome portrait!


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 12, 2012)

audrinasmommy88 wrote:


> I have a butterfly on my lower back with some tribal...and a flower and tribal on my ankle...i love them both. i would love to get my daughters name on my somehwere. Just havent figured out what or where yet



I would love to get our babies we lost names... I just haven't figured out where or how yet... The best names to get on you is your kids! You'll never regret that!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a tattoo of Nickolas our first french lop that looked like Benjamin on my thigh and a hummingbird with a vine of morning glories on my lower leg in honour of my mom and dad. The first set of morning glories looked ugly and I had a girl in town add colour and more flowers. Now I love them. Somehow I want to connect the 2 sets of tattoos, maybe some more vines and flowers with butterflies and bugs to connect them to the rabbit. That way I can also add a butterfly to the bunny's head. Make sure you get one you love and proof the drawing.


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 19, 2012)

Whoa. Watermelons. I'd never seen a blacklight tat before. I'm impressed as anything.

I've got a line of poetry across my ribcage (actually didn't hurt), and a giant sunflower going up my entire lower leg: calf to knee. The sunflower took about 3 hours and hurt like a you-know-what when she started layering in the color. 

I'm not brave enough for a foot tat. I'm a wussy with pain (but I held it together pretty well during the sunflower...lots of grimacing....). I don't know what my next one will be...Cowgirl's not into them (too bad....I am), so she's no fun to bounce ideas off of. I'm thinking a golden eagle, I just don't know where yet. I'd like to start a half sleeve, but I have such thin arms it's not worth it. It would look stupid. So...we'll see.


----------



## MILU (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, Watermelons, you make anyone else's tattoos look like child's play! Pretty cool! At first I didn't even think they were tattoos, they're pretty cool and different from the common place.
I got 2 tattoos, one in each wrist. It was a little painful when the needle was close to the little bones there, but nothing unbearable. 
I'd like to get other 2 around my ankles, but don't know if I will. 

Katie, I_heart_Fraggles, thanks for the tips, I didn't know any of that. 
:thumbup


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 20, 2012)

My roommate and another friend both got foot tattoos and said that middle of the back hurt more than the foot. Depends on your pain tolerance as well as how sensitive your feet are! I hear ankle ones are pretty bad but don't have any myself. Have thought about getting one, but want to make sure it's one I love for life!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Mar 20, 2012)

i have 6 tatts, and some make up done (eye brows & eyeliner top and bottom)

i want another one... but i'm pretty covered already!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a couple now.....

My first one and my favorite so far. Its my chest piece and Morgan's portrait is in the center ....







The next one is a portrait of Zaide (looks exactly like him, too!), my 7 month old kitten that passed away from a seizure in 2009. I called him "My Little Tiger", so I got Tiger Lily flowers to symbolize.








Pin-up girl grooming a Standard Poodle. Crappy webcam shot....its not distorted or faded in person .







My newest was done this past Friday. It is betta fish. I have 2 more sessions to color it in. I love it!

















By the way....its really hard to photograph your own tattoos :laughsmiley:


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Mar 26, 2012)

^nice work! i think your fish are going to look awesome when they're done!


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow I love your work! It's awesome! Love those betas! Way cool.

Thanks everybody for sharing  I haven't been to get my foot work done yet... Lol no not because I'm a chicken... (ok well maybe a little lol) but I just haven't decided to sure on a final design... So I pushed the date back a few weeks so I can be sure! I do have my portrait consultation on the 14th though... OMG, I can't wait... It's gonna be awesome to have my mommy on my shoulder all the time  I can't wait!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 27, 2012)

I love looking at the artwork of tatoos, but I'm not cut out for that. Truly nothing against anyone who has them, it's just not me. 

But beautiful artwork, all of you! These are artists that very few people acknowledge. And they are artists! 

K


----------



## MILU (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow Amy, I LOVE the bunnies and kitty in your tattoos, they are so special and full of meaning!! I also like the other ones very much, but the fact that you have your own pets makes them more meaningful. Pretty cool, they're all very beautiful!! Thanks for sharing the pics with us - and I can imagine it must have taken you some time to be able to photograph them yourself, hehe


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is mine, I want more but not sure what yet. I have always been a dog person even before the rabbits so here is a heart with paws representing my love for dogs. 
I've had it for almost 3 years now this is when it was fresh


----------



## zebraprint (Mar 27, 2012)

I got a brown ying-yang on the inside of my wrist last summer - just to remind me that there's always a balance of things.
I plan on getting 2-3 more tattoos someday depicting my love for writing, photography, and bohemian life.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 27, 2012)

Well since everyone is sharing pics, I thought I would too! 

This is my first, on my left wrist... It's wings with 143 which means I love you. I got this just 3weeks after my mom passed away very suddenly.






I got this on my right wrist a few weeks later (I got the verse and the dove seperately) the verse is one of my favorites and it's actually in my moms handwriting, taken directly from her bible!






This is one I got about 6 weeks ago... It's a closed lotus (representing balance and peace) and a ladybug (representing good luck and fertility) and my hubby's initials are in the stem  *it's black and gray... This pic was when it was first done so that's why it looks a little red*






I also have a simple celtic cross on my back, but it's hard to take a pic of that one myself lol


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Mar 27, 2012)

I have 6, but i can really only get a shot of 2 by myself!

The 2 small stars are for my boys, and the big star is for my husband.. more kids = more stars LOL. If we ever have a girl i'll make that star in pink 

The ankle tatt is a cover up. I had this really bad ugly tatt there, and it got turned into this! So happy with the outcome.


----------



## Toady (Mar 27, 2012)

So much beautiful ink! Amy I love the bettas and can't wait to see what it looks like when the colour's done. I'm thinking of getting one, a series of kitty paw prints near my right hip, I've had several special kitties in my life and little paws is quite fitting. Why the hip? Because unfortunately my mother's married to an a*$hole who's stuck in the 1960's and would try to get my mother to disown me if I get inked. My mother doesn't care and think she'd like the idea as she's a crazy cat person too


----------



## MILU (Mar 29, 2012)

I love them all!!!
Btw, I will have my username "MILU"


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 14, 2012)

So I finally got the foot piece that I first wrote this post about lol I had to reschedule a few times due to sickness once and twice more because I just couldn't get the design "just right" but I finally did! And viola!

Infinite Love <3 






And as far as pain, which I was super worried about... It seriously wasn't that bad! There were a few spots that def hurt but nothing that made me cry or anything... Idk what I was worried about


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 20, 2012)

I was gonna get it extended down through my lower back and onto my other hip, we'll see how I feel about it in a couple years. I am a huge fan of tattoo's and piercings. I had my industrial done 






but it wasn't done right and I had to remove it sadly. I love this kind of piercing and I would definitely do it again.


----------



## nickiya (Apr 20, 2012)

I've got a butterfly on my back too, but I often forget that it's there haha 

My anchor on my foot was AGONY. It only took about 45 mins - an hour, but it swelled up sooooo much 

I'd love to get more, but it's just lack of funds. Plus I'm tryna be a scientist, and even my lecturers used to look at me funny when I had lots of piercings, never mind employers :shock:


----------



## MLS (Jul 14, 2012)

Figure I'd share my piece, an ocelot head done back in March. Took one 6 and a half hour session which was a lot of fun and really didn't start to hurt until about 4 and half-5 hours in, coloring over fresh black shading is the worst! The picture is right after it was done but I don't feel like taking a new one as it looks exactly the same now that it's healed, except for the teeny bit of redness you can see around the black beads at the top. Those were done last. Being OCD about taking care of healing tattoos really pays off.






It's the start of double leg sleeves eventually, this one being unusual animal/creature themed and the other being various birds. This one's on my left leg, upper thigh on the side of my body so its fairly large. I'm getting the itch to get my second but I have to wait until spring, self imposed one a year limit to help slow the money bleed that this'll be. Hopefully sharing it will help me hold on, they don't lie when they say tattoos are addictive! The piece I can't wait for in the spring will go from my knee all the way up to nearly my hip. And I'm sure there's more bunny lovers with lovely ink, show off your art  And undergunfire, I love the lines for you betta piece. You've gotta share an update when it gets colored


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 14, 2012)

A Facebook friend put a cartoon showing the kind of tattoo that's good in middle age & older. The woman was getting an American flag on one underarm, where the jiggling would make the flag wave, lol.

Otherwise you might want to avoid tattoos on the areas that will get saggy later on.


----------



## littl3red (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know if it'll ever happen, but I thought about getting something red, possibly a red bow on my wrist or hand. My Grandpa Lee and I had a close bond (my family all says I am exactly like him) and he used to wear something red every day, like a red bow tie or red socks. We even dressed him in red socks for his funeral.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't have a tattoo but if I did it would probably be a goldfish. Goldfish are my favorite fish (next to bettas) and since I'm a pisces it would also serve as my astrological sign. I think it would be cool either on my lower leg or even across the top of my foot (thinking it would hurt in that spot though) 

Amy, I love your tattoo of your cat and the betta fish are awesome. What colors are you going with? Please post photos when it's done. I can't wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## doublebunnylove (Jul 15, 2012)

here is my most recent one 






but my first ones were on the tops of my feet






I also have the OM symbol on the back of my neck and a fairy on my shoulder


----------



## cwolfec (Jul 15, 2012)

I love tattoos! This was the first one I got on my ribcage. It's Hebrew writing of my favorite Bible verse, Isaiah 40:31. Every time the artist hit a rib, my bones rattled. 







This is my most recent one, my wing. I plan on getting more done on it. This hurt the more than I thought it would. And it was SORE the next day. 






*sorry the pics are so small. Photobucket and I aren't friends!*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 15, 2012)

I only have 3--one around each calf and one that goes from left wrist to right wrist. Need to dig up some pics, I guess.


----------



## ChandieLee (Jul 30, 2012)

Everyone has really nice tattoos 

I have three:





I got this one when I turned 18. Since I've always loved anything to do with the sun and the moon- and the fact that my name means "moon", I thought this tattoo would be fitting.





I got this one for my dad. He loved "A Walk to Remember" and made me promise him that I'd sing "Only Hope" at his memorial service. I made good on that promise, and the next day, I went and got this tattoo.





And last but not least, my bunny tattoo. Not only did I get in remembrance of Belle and Necro, but also for my love of bunnies.


I'm sorry the pictures are so big! I don't know how to resize them!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm only 17 so I am waiting to get tattoos.  I'm going to Hawaii with my mom on Spring Break this year and there you can be a minor and get a tattoo if you have parental permission so I am going to get a Hawaiian flower like my mom and sister, but I am not to sure where, maybe my hip bone or ankle. I also want to get REVOLUTION tattooed somewhere... (like this: http://www.wedoitallvegas.com/image...eatlesRevolutionLoungeatMirage_1281384602.gif ) but without The Beatles and the part on the bottom obviously, and I was thinking on my wrist in small print or the back of my neck. I'm not sure as to what else I want yet.


----------



## MiserySmith (Jul 30, 2012)

I've got no ink yet, but I'm dying to get everything I've ever wanted. Funds are gunna take a while to get unfortunately.
Seriously, since I was 12 I've wanted 'Nevermore' across my shoulders to represent my love of Poe, and dark things in general. May get some ravens with it.
My newest thing is I want my rats foot prints somewhere. They have such cool feet anyway, and it'll be a good reminder of them once they pass.
And finally, my fiance's brother passed away last year. He was -heavily- tattoo'd and had a scorpion on his face among other things.
I'd like to get the same scorpion over my heart because we were extremely close.


----------

